# Where to buy celestion speakers online in Canada?



## zurn

Hi from Montreal!

I'm looking to change the speakers in my Vox AC15 and Vox AC30, I need 3 Celestion Alnico blue's (15watts) 16 ohms. I'm also looking for replacement speakers for my Fender Silverface Twin if you have any suggestions.

Thanks.

P.S: sorry if the question has already been asked, I couldn't find anything with a search.


----------



## al3d

zurn said:


> Hi from Montreal!
> 
> I'm looking to change the speakers in my Vox AC15 and Vox AC30, I need 3 Celestion Alnico blue's (15watts) 16 ohms. I'm also looking for replacement speakers for my Fender Silverface Twin if you have any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S: sorry if the question has already been asked, I couldn't find anything with a search.


Steve has them, you need to order, but he carries the line, and pretty much any good stores in MTL.


----------



## zurn

al3d said:


> Steve has them, you need to order, but he carries the line, and pretty much any good stores in MTL.


They probably have them in store but not online on the site.


----------



## al3d

zurn said:


> They probably have them in store but not online on the site.


they have nothing on their site..it's not a real "online store".


----------



## zurn

al3d said:


> they have nothing on their site..it's not a real "online store".


Well I dont know if you have been there recently, but you can buy lots of stuff online now. I bought a Celestion Vintage 30 a couple of months ago. They now have the full Fender line available online and started adding Gibson too.


----------



## Doc Plus

You can find them here: http://www.steamcomusic.com/
You should call them, because in my experience they don't always reply to email.


----------



## zurn

Thanks Doc, but i'm looking for a site with online ordering, or a least an 1-800 number.


----------



## Thames

zurn said:


> Thanks Doc, but i'm looking for a site with online ordering, or a least an 1-800 number.


I dont think you can find an online store in Canada...


----------



## zurn

Thames said:


> I dont think you can find an online store in Canada...


Well Steve's Music has some, just not the Celestion Alnico blue's.

http://www.stevesmusic.com/index.ph...17_250&zenid=4243c51fe526f88987f950f6850b8658


----------



## Doc Plus

zurn said:


> Thanks Doc, but i'm looking for a site with online ordering, or a least an 1-800 number.


I bought online an avatar cab from Steamco ! I never called him, but I had to contact Avatar because Steamco didn't reply to my emails.
Since about 1 year, Avatar ships directly to Canada ... I know why ! lol

Send a mail to Steamco, they will maybe reply to you fastly.


----------



## bolero

Long & McQuade carry a wide range & can order anything you need

I bought a celestion gold from them a while back, great speaker


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Doc Plus

Moreover (as almost any manufacturer) Celestion lists their dealers on their website.


----------



## SteveS

zurn said:


> Hi from Montreal!
> 
> I'm looking to change the speakers in my Vox AC15 and Vox AC30, I need 3 Celestion Alnico blue's (15watts) 16 ohms.




Are yours the Custom Classic versions?

You might want to recheck the ohms on those speakers.

I replaced the speakers in my 2001 AC15TB and 2001 AC30TB with Celestion Blues and they were all 8 ohms.

Just a FYI.

I got mine used. Took awhile but they popped up over time.


----------



## al3d

Doc Plus said:


> I bought online an avatar cab from Steamco ! I never called him, but I had to contact Avatar because Steamco didn't reply to my emails.
> Since about 1 year, Avatar ships directly to Canada ... I know why ! lol
> 
> Send a mail to Steamco, they will maybe reply to you fastly.


Actually...Avatar does NOT ship to canada..i've tried for months and the guy does'nt want to ship here on some dumb ass bogus reasons.


----------



## JSX/6505

al3d said:


> Actually...Avatar does NOT ship to canada..i've tried for months and the guy does'nt want to ship here on some dumb ass bogus reasons.


Correct. Steamco is also reportedly planning on dropping Celestion and going exclusively with WGS.

Call or visit your local Long & Mcquade. They stock Celestion and will special order for you.


----------



## Doc Plus

al3d said:


> Actually...Avatar does NOT ship to canada..i've tried for months and the guy does'nt want to ship here on some dumb ass bogus reasons.


This is what you can read on the FAQ:


> 3. Are your products available in other countries? YES
> 
> Canada ..YES .we now ship there directly. Use the same shipping figure as shown, then add $33 for the fedex broker fee. That is the total to us. You'll have to pay the Canadian government whatever taxes are due.


----------



## keto

I'll speak *unofficially* thru the eyes of steamco, co-owner Kevin is my brother.

Their relationship with Dave from Avatar has always been a wee bit wierd. For example, Dave refuses to sign NAFTA documents which would make his cabinets cheaper in Canada. He's a Celestion distributor, but Celestion recently made Long & McQuade the exclusive Canadian distributor, so Avatar won't ship them up here. Ergo, steamco, though they can get Celestion like anyone can, no longer has the cheaper pipeline via Avatar.

I've made Kevin aware of the concerns a couple of people have voiced about the (non) responsiveness-to-email of steamco.

So, that also gives the answer to the original question - I don't know that you will necessarily get the best price (remember, they also distribute elsewhere who may decide to take a thinner margin and sell for less), but it should be competitive from L&M, and they do have an online shop.


----------



## al3d

Doc Plus said:


> This is what you can read on the FAQ:


i called directly 2 weeks ago..and he will NOT ship to canada..again on some dumb ass excuses. 

Even if Long & McQuade is the new "distributor" of celestion in Canada, it can NOT prevent AVATAR from selling their cabs here, nothing to do with Long & McQuade. 

When i talked to someone at Avatar, he told me he had probleme with the Canadien official wanted to go to his place to "check" his product, etc, etc, worst BS i ever heard. You just the damn thing and call Fed Ed. How damn hard is that to do!"....

Americans can be the most lazy people in the world...writting an extra line of texte on a peice of paper and it's the END OF THE WORLD for them.


----------



## al3d

STOP THE PRESSE..i just talked to Dave at Avatar...he found a new way to ship to Canada finaly..

Might order a 2x12 with greenback..


----------



## keto

al3d said:


> Even if Long & McQuade is the new "distributor" of celestion in Canada, it can NOT prevent AVATAR from selling their cabs here, nothing to do with Long & McQuade.


Right you are, but the thread is about speakers. He (isn't supposed to, I won't say he can't or won't) sell speakers alone into Canada. Finished cabinets with speakers are a different matter.


----------



## al3d

keto said:


> Right you are, but the thread is about speakers. He (isn't supposed to, I won't say he can't or won't) sell speakers alone into Canada. Finished cabinets with speakers are a different matter.


I just check...you can actually now order Celestion speakers at avatar cabinets,


----------



## keto

keto said:


> .........He's a Celestion distributor, but Celestion recently made Long & McQuade the exclusive Canadian distributor, so Avatar won't ship them up here.


I love quoting myself :wave:

I also said he might ship them up here but he's not supposed to. He's told steamco he won't. I'm sure you can load the online cart with all the Celestions that will fit, but I doubt he would ship them to a Canadian address. L&M are the *exclusive* Canadian distributor. Meaning they can sell to consumers direct or to other *Canadian* businesses, who can in turn retail them.

semantics ftw.


----------



## zurn

bolero said:


> Long & McQuade carry a wide range & can order anything you need
> 
> I bought a celestion gold from them a while back, great speaker
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Thanks Bolero, they have them !

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/421/


----------



## zurn

SteveS said:


> Are yours the Custom Classic versions?
> 
> You might want to recheck the ohms on those speakers.
> 
> I replaced the speakers in my 2001 AC15TB and 2001 AC30TB with Celestion Blues and they were all 8 ohms.
> 
> Just a FYI.
> 
> I got mine used. Took awhile but they popped up over time.


You right the AC15CC1 has a 16 ohms speaker but the AC30CC2 has 2 8ohms.


----------



## zurn

Sweeeet, I found a used Celestion Gold for 200$!


----------



## zurn

I got my speaker today, I finished installing it around 12:30 am so I cant even try it cause everyone is sleeping!!!! It's burning me up inside. Here are some pics during and after surgery 

I have other pics if any of you want close ups of the circuitry. I know it's not handwired but I was suprised how clean it looked compared to my BDR


----------



## neu18

beautiful.

CLIPS!!!


----------



## Trismegistus10

I'm in Ontario and I just bought 2 Celestion G12H from Musiciansfriend online. Received them in 5 days. Even with the import duty, they were cheaper than the Canadian dealers, and I checked several major ones, brick and mortar and online. Just type Celestion into the search box on their home page and you'll see them ALL !


----------



## zurn

Did you look here?

Celestion Speakers | SteamcoMusic dot Com


----------



## Trismegistus10

No, they're new to me. Thanks for the link! I need one more Classic Lead 80 to replace a vErY bLOwN one in a 2x12 GK cab. I'll be ordering it from them.


----------



## Jared Purdy

Boutique Tone in Montreal or Capsule Music in Toronto. They both have the full line.


----------

